# how do I remove over spray from leather?



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi folks as the title status I have a heavy build up of dust and over spray from repainting my car. Can I use thinners on it or is their something else I can use? It's mainly leather. Any help would b great thanks


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

There were a few suggestions here on this recent thread;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309073&highlight=remove+paint+from+leather

Hth.


----------

